# New to Pera!



## shaunacol (Jul 4, 2012)

After trying for many years my family and I have just this week moved to live in Pera, central Algarve. we are looking to meet new people English, Portuguese or any nationality. We have 2 young children (3 and 6) at International School of Algarve on national side and are trying our best to learn the language too. If anyone would like to meet for a coffee we are very sociable and would love to make new friends. We are also looking for clubs/hobbies to join in local area. I would like to do some volunteering over next few months and kids would like to do dancing, horse riding and my husband does scuba diving. I hope to hear from you


----------



## Domicilium (Jul 20, 2013)

Hello, Im from Albufeira so if you need anything please feel free to ask


----------



## shaunacol (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks! That's very kind. We are doing OK from practical perspective at moment, finding our feet well. Priority for us is probably to find some friends so if you fancy meeting for a coffee and/or are aware of any local clubs I could try to meet new people that would be appreciated


----------

